# Pitts&Spitts, Gator Pit Pellet cookers?



## DoubleBull (Jul 14, 2019)

Do any of you have any knowledge on these? Looking at Gator Pit web site I don't see how many square inches of cooking capacity is on their units either if any one knows.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 14, 2019)

Gator pits have a good reputation so whatever they make should be solid. You would think they would have the dimensions in there though.


----------



## DoubleBull (Jul 15, 2019)

I should probably expound further on my question. I currently cook on an 18 and 22 inch Webber SM and although I love them as far as bang for the buck there is no getting around the inconvenience inherent with cooking on them if you want to use anything more than the top rack and the hassle of setting up or cleaning. I guess I am lazy and wanting more capacity that I can easily access.

If I can talk my self into coughing up the dough I am interested in and in no particular order
Yoder YS640s
Gator Pit   Texas Edition 2036 Pellet COOKER
Pitts & Spitts Maverick 850 Wood Pellet Grill or 1250

After days of making my head explode looking at manufactures web sites these are the models I like at this price point. Looking around on many bbq forums I see much respect for Yoder but I dont see much info on Gator or Pitts & Spitts offerings as far as pellet smokers go and I wonder why since they both look to be built like battle ships. Good capacity it seems on all these for backyard guy.

All that being said, I am also a thrifty fella as well. I have narrowed my thrift choices down to these models.
Grilla Grill Silverbac Alpha (Why is the little Grilla that looks like a waste bin more expensive?)
Rec Tek RT-700
I like the price and free shipping on these units and see many fans on the forums for these. The Grilla Silverbac dimensions look small to me. I see the Rec Tek RT-700 has a bit more capacity (if you purchase the interior shelf accessory that only has 4 inch clearance underneath. Not sure if a brisky or two would fit under that much less a pork butt)

As I mentioned I would like more conveniently accessed capacity. I would like to on occasion be able to cook two briskets and two pork butts without having to cram them in either and restrict air flow. Hence my hesitation on the cheaper units. I have no experience on any pellet cooker so all advice welcome and appreciated.

Or I could just say the heck with it and go with either Pitmaker or Lonestargrillz  insulated cabinet smokers at the expense of a bit of the convenience factor but an uptick in quality of finished product. (Not likely to happen at those elevated prices as the wife would take my scalp)


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 15, 2019)

See below..


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 15, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> I......
> ... I see the Rec Tek RT-700 has a bit more capacity (if you purchase the interior shelf accessory that only has 4 inch clearance underneath. Not sure if a brisky or two would fit under that much less a pork butt)
> ....



Scroll down a little bit when you check them.

You'll be looking for briskets and pork shoulders.  Good luck.

rec tec bull brisket second shelf

rec tec bull brisket second shelf

rec tec bull brisket second shelf


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 15, 2019)

I own the P&S 1250 and researched exactly the pits you listed and added the Mak line in too.

won't find much wrong with them.  The Gator pits were a little above my point of spending but seem solid as well.  The extra stainless steel bits of the P&S put them over the top for me and the roll top lid is an awesome feature.  Plus I like the center firepot vice it being on the side. does mean a longer auger tube which could have issues but I'm loving it so far.  Had it over a year now and many many cooks on it.

I had one issue where the igniter failed and took out the main board. they express shipped new parts.  That was early on and been trucking solid since.  Stuff happens, it's how they respond that matters.  Again, Yoder, RecTec, Mak all have great customer support and reviews.  It really comes down to price and which layout/features you like.


----------



## DoubleBull (Jul 15, 2019)

I am experiencing a bit of paralysis by analysis as usual so thank you Slowmotion for your reply. It does indeed seem that the second shelf sold as an accessory with four inch clearance does accommodate at least two briskets or multiple pork butts even if a bit tight. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleBull (Jul 15, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> I own the P&S 1250 and researched exactly the pits you listed and added the Mak line in too.
> 
> won't find much wrong with them.  The Gator pits were a little above my point of spending but seem solid as well.  The extra stainless steel bits of the P&S put them over the top for me and the roll top lid is an awesome feature.  Plus I like the center firepot vice it being on the side. does mean a longer auger tube which could have issues but I'm loving it so far.  Had it over a year now and many many cooks on it.
> 
> I had one issue where the igniter failed and took out the main board. they express shipped new parts.  That was early on and been trucking solid since.  Stuff happens, it's how they respond that matters.  Again, Yoder, RecTec, Mak all have great customer support and reviews.  It really comes down to price and which layout/features you like.


Thanks for your input, a friend of mine and I are both looking at all these models and clearly remember when P&S were a huge name in Texas BBQ and were curious as to why not much love on their Pellet models.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 16, 2019)

DoubleBull said:


> Thanks for your input, a friend of mine and I are both looking at all these models and clearly remember when P&S were a huge name in Texas BBQ and were curious as to why not much love on their Pellet models.


It's growing but still relatively new.  Their standard stick burners are still amazing as well!  I think they are gaining traction but came in at a high price point vice targeting the lower end market.  Worth it though.


----------

